# Radnor, PA Riders!?!



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm looking to see if there are any riders in Radnor, PA...my girlfriend is going back to college (Cabrini) and i will be visiting on the weekends! I plan on bringing my bike up and riding on sundays, this will give me a chance to do some hill riding, since south jersey lacks any such hills haha!

So, i was just seeing if anyone lives in the area and wanted to ride?

Thanks!


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

I biked thru radnor ohio once. I can't believe theres another radnor.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*BiKyle on Sundays*

When I was at Villanova, there was a ride that left from Cycles BiKyle (RT30 Bryn Mawr) at 8AM (I think) on Sundays. Mostly older guys, but they were pretty cool about letting the young guy in. I think the ave appx 14-15mph. You could also check at Kyles for other rides and he's got some high zoot stuff to look at.

Also, it's a little farther, but check at Cadence in Manayunk (and even more high zoot stuff). They might have rides going out of there. There are also lots of rides out of the Art Museum on Saturday and Sunday. Check Philly Bike Coalition.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

smartyiak said:


> When I was at Villanova, there was a ride that left from Cycles BiKyle (RT30 Bryn Mawr) at 8AM (I think) on Sundays. Mostly older guys, but they were pretty cool about letting the young guy in. I think the ave appx 14-15mph. You could also check at Kyles for other rides and he's got some high zoot stuff to look at.
> 
> Also, it's a little farther, but check at Cadence in Manayunk (and even more high zoot stuff). They might have rides going out of there. There are also lots of rides out of the Art Museum on Saturday and Sunday. Check Philly Bike Coalition.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Smartyiak, when did you go to Villanova? I graduated in 2003.

Another option is to get in touch with the Human Zoom team, based in Ardmore. Now that road racing season is winding down and before cyclocross picks up, we'll be doing a lot of longer rides over the weekend. As a matter of fact, this Sunday we're riding out to French Creek State Park and back; about 100 miles. PM me if you're intrested in riding.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*That's funny*

I graduated from VLS on 2003. But, it's really funny that your name is "Cheezhead" b/c I am from Wisconsin and graduated from UW ('00).

There is also a "new" store on RT30 called High Road. It used to be a Bike Line. It's in the same strip mall as the Wayne Movie theater. They have alot of tri-stuff, but it's close to Cabrini and they may have some rides.


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks for all of the information guys! cheezhead do you ride human zoom team? 100 miles...not sure if i am ready for that just yet...i just completed my longest ride of 40 miles at 18 mph avg. (i only began riding 5 weeks ago so maybe in 5 more weeks i'll be able to ride a 100 miles in one sitting) im just hoping to find a few people that know the area! i'm hoping to get some good hill rides while i am in the area!


----------



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

FuJiRaCeR19 said:


> thanks for all of the information guys! cheezhead do you ride human zoom team? 100 miles...not sure if i am ready for that just yet...i just completed my longest ride of 40 miles at 18 mph avg. (i only began riding 5 weeks ago so maybe in 5 more weeks i'll be able to ride a 100 miles in one sitting) im just hoping to find a few people that know the area! i'm hoping to get some good hill rides while i am in the area!


I do ride for Human Zoom. How'd you guess!?

Well, if you ever want to ride around the 'hood, just let me know. -- Al


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

cheezhead i will be in radnor this weekend...i'll definetly be riding this sunday and possibly monday...if you are willing to show me around the roads that would be great! i am hoping that i'll be able to get 2 good days of riding in the hill up in radnor! it will help me with my training!


----------



## FuJiRaCeR19 (Aug 19, 2003)

anyone know the name of the cycling store by the king of prussia mall...i was thinking of calling them to see if they have a sunday ride...


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Human Zoom*

I believe it is now a Human Zoom. I went in there once and it was pretty barren as far as road stuff. They had alot of BMX stuff. The Human Zoom in Manayunk is much better.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Dude, you forgot the best shop in the Philly area -- The Bicycle Barn in Phoenixville. Lots of high zoot stuff too, and way less attitude than those other shops you mentioned. Lastly, a small Sunday ride usually leaves the store about 8:30 and has much better terrain than the other two shops -- more country roads, fewer idoits from the city. Call the store ahead of time to verify the ride.




smartyiak said:


> When I was at Villanova, there was a ride that left from Cycles BiKyle (RT30 Bryn Mawr) at 8AM (I think) on Sundays. Mostly older guys, but they were pretty cool about letting the young guy in. I think the ave appx 14-15mph. You could also check at Kyles for other rides and he's got some high zoot stuff to look at.
> 
> Also, it's a little farther, but check at Cadence in Manayunk (and even more high zoot stuff). They might have rides going out of there. There are also lots of rides out of the Art Museum on Saturday and Sunday. Check Philly Bike Coalition.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*The Bicycle Barn is Good...*

One of my friends swears by it. In fact, he'll only buy from there. Good guys: I was thinking about getting a Tarmac and I went there. I live in Delaware, so it was a little Saturday trip. When I got there it was drizzling. I asked if I could try one; the only one in my size was the Dura Ace model. 

The guy was a little hesitant about letting me take the bike out in the rain. When I explained that I had come up from Delaware; he was understanding, set up the bike, and let me take it out for a lengthy test ride. I am ashamed to admit that I ended up with a different bike from a different store, but I am in the market for a new ride and Bicycle Barn is high on the list. I would HIGHLY recommend them to anyone.

The only reason I didn't mention it is b/c it's a bit farther away than the stores right on RT30.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

critchie said:


> Dude, you forgot the best shop in the Philly area -- The Bicycle Barn in Phoenixville. Lots of high zoot stuff too, and way less attitude than those other shops you mentioned. Lastly, a small Sunday ride usually leaves the store about 8:30 and has much better terrain than the other two shops -- more country roads, fewer idoits from the city. Call the store ahead of time to verify the ride.


I just found this post can't help myself. The Bike Barn is full of the most elitest yuppie bike snobs I've ever encountered. I walked in there with a roll of money looking to buy some wheels and accesories last year and I couldn't get anyone to help me even if I lit myself on fire. There was one old fat 50's something yuppie being fitted on his carbon whatever and the guy behind the counter seemed more interested in himself then anyone else.

The next time I was in there was when I got a flat about a mile away. They guy was kind enough to open up early, change my flat (they were brand new gatorskins and I couldn't wrestle them off to save my live), and even give me a free tube. But the entire time the dude was literally yelling at me. "I don't have time for this shi$" "come on man, give me a break, this is bull $hit!" I'm not sure whether to be thankful or knock the guys teeth out. Next time I'll walk the rest of the way to work.

It's a high end bike shop that caiters to the upscale mid-life crisis people that live in that area. I'm not blaming them for not wanting to wait on me as it's probably not going to benefit their bottom line much but to say that they are a cool laid back place is total BS.

As much as I hate say it Bikeline in Pottstown has always been cool to me everytime I've been there. And Performance in Paoli has some good people working there too but also some tough guy know it-alls, overall it's still a good shop.


----------

